# Waiting on Moment



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Today is Moment's due date and we are still waiting She is a first freshener and this will be my first time as well so we are hoping everything goes smoothly!! These were taken four days ago and her udder is much more filled out now














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Good luck kidding! She's a pretty girl! Let us know how it all goes.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Fingers crossed for a text booked kidding. She is looking good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Happy Kidding!


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Just went to check on her and still no babies but we are supposed to have storms tonight so I'm betting she decides to kid then!




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks good! Good luck!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Happy kidding!


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks! I'm just ready for it to be over lol!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW hlala:hlala:She is a beautiful girl there.

I would say she will be kidding pretty soon, she is filling nicely. 

Do you have a kidding stall away from a draft since a storm is coming? I can't wait to see the beautiful babies.


----------



## Bjoyful1029 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a black nubian ff that looks just like yours and she is due soon as well!
Can't wait to see what your babies will look like!! So exciting!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm putting her in the barn for the night just in case. It should be draft free and dry!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Still no babies!! How long could she possibly go past her due date?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you positive on her due date?


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

She was bred on September 24...maybe I did the math wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Should be 150 days. AGS has a calculator on their website.


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

So I checked in on moment this morning and still no babies BUT I think we are making progress!!! What do y'all think??














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Also, I have metal bull panels in her pen and she keeps biting on them???


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is certainly close. Her udder looks like it could be tighter.


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

How long after that amber colored goo starts coming do they normally have the babies?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Should be right away.


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

She now has a small stream of if hanging out...maybe an inch or two long. It's too dark in the barn for it to show up in any pictures or I would post one


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like things are progressing. When you see a long stream of amber goo, it will be soon.


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

The wait is killing me lol!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok I went back to my records and I had put the wrong date in my phone for her being bred. She was actually bred September 28 making her due date (according to ags) February 25....how many days past should I wait before calling a vet in to check her out?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok I went back to my records and I had put the wrong date in my phone for her being bred. She was actually bred September 28 making her due date (according to ags) February 25....how many days past should I wait before calling a vet in to check her out?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd go 5 days past her due date.


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

K thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Just went out check on her and she was grinding her teeth...almost like she was chewing but more grinding. What is she doing? It's been going on for over 15 minutes 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Teeth grinding is usually pain.


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Well she ate tonight but wasn't nearly as interested as she normally is in her food and she didn't eat it all. She usually licks the bucket clean wanting more! Ligaments are completely gone and she is still grinding her teeth...I'll go check on her before going to bed tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

The babies are here!!! She had them without any problems about three hours ago!




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Look at all that color!!Congrats! 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:stars: Congrats!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Both are bucks though...really wish the spotted on would have been a doe 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

I weighed them not long after birth. The brown one 8 lbs 3 oz and the spotted one 7 lbs 7 oz!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

